# Connexion distant impossible via "Se connecter au serveur"



## Télé Bocal (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'essaye de résoudre un problème de connexion avec un disque dur distant, sur un Mac pro qui lui aussi est distant.

J'ai l'habitude d'envoyer des fichiers sur un Mac pro distant depuis mon MacBook pro avec le Finder et la commande "se connecter au serveur" en utilisant l'adresse IP de mon Mac pro via internet. (afp://XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX), après la connexion, on me demande d'ouvrir mes différents volumes (A, B, C, D). J'ouvrais donc mon disque distant souhaité et tout fonctionnait bien, jusqu'à ce qu'un jour le Mac pro plante, et m'oblige à redémarrer celui-ci.

À partir de ce moment, après avoir saisi l'adresse IP de mon Mac pro, la connexion se fait sans problème, mais un de mes disques distants ne s'affiche plus dans la liste des volumes à monter alors que les autres oui... 

Lorsque je me connecte avec ma remote, le disque qui ne s'affiche pas en partage, est bien connecté, et fonctionne très bien en local sur le mac pro... Mais impossible de le voir en partage réseau via la commande "se connecter au serveur".

C'est un peu compliqué, mais j'espère que je trouverai une solution avec votre aide. Merci.


----------



## ThibaudC (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Question peut-être superflue, mais est-ce que le volume non-visible en connexion à distance est toujours bien partagé ? Est-ce que les options de partages n'ont pas été automatiquement modifiées suite au redémarrage ?


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Peut-être aussi réparer les autorisations?


----------

